# Paul Huntington Event (Pics of Berkshire Trials, etc.)



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Further to Kent's post from the other day, I wanted to post some pictures from Paul Huntington's wonderful event. If you have any opportunity to visit Paul and his collection of scratch build engines, do not miss it. He's a font of wisdom, all of which is imparted with undeserved modesty. Because his engines are displayed inside his basement workshop, however, I have no pictures that do his work justice. Perhaps several of us could talk to Paul about carefully photographing each engine _outside _(not running, necessarily) so we can document his craftmanship for a broader audience. Shoot me a PM if you're interested!

The attached photos focus an awful lot on the running in of Andy Brauer's recently-completed Aster Berkshire. Andy is something of a live steam rock star, as he operates a ton of gorgeous narrow gauge engines as well as an Aster Allegeney and now an Aster Berk. So, apologies in advance for the limited scope of the photos!

Berk Pics:























































Assorted shots from the day.














































Several of Paul's masterpieces:


----------



## thqt07 (Aug 31, 2008)

I was at the steam up too - a great day. Here are some pictures I took of Paul with his latest creation... .

































You can see the whole album on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1755878&l=6b9c4510da&id=712719214


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one of the most unique ways to lay track that I have seen. Now that took some work. That is cool, great pictures.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

What may not be obvious from the pictures is that the tracks are spaced so that the two inner rails form a 3 1/2" gauge line too. And it's all hand laid.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By thqt07 on 04/27/2009 3:44 PM
I was at the steam up too - a great day. Here are some pictures I took of Paul with his latest creation... .


....snip.......


You can see the whole album on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1755878&l=6b9c4510da&id=712719214 


Mike

I went to that link and only saw one photo of the loco.
Do you need an account on facebook.com to see your album?


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,

I just double-checked myself, and when logged out of Facebook I get just the single photo. When logged in, there is a 'Back to Album' link at the top.

I'm kind of partial to this one myself.


----------



## thqt07 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, in Facebook it says "Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link". But maybe that just means everyone logged into Facebook. The link is 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=77510&id=712719214&l=9327a9b543


Is that any better?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

So I would need to sign up on Facebook to view said photos?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul is amazing with his mastery of builds: A PRR Texas Type that is one massive steam engine. Unfortunately, in the real world of RR operations the J1/J1a had a very short life for such a capable engines: 1942-50 and even less time depending on the year built. None of the 125 locomotives survived for historical purposes.
The engine is very impressive in photos. I believe must be a special visual treat to see that master piece in person and watch it operate!


Photos- would be great not to have the need of another site to join and sign in in order to enjoy live steam photos. In particular with Facebook and Myspace in regards to hackers....
Much more convenient to become a first class MLS member and post in the webspace available.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, you need to sign up


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mike (aka THQT07)*

*Thanks - That allowed US to see 12 photos.*

*James - Your keeping it a Secret since I get an "not logged in" screen.*

*Charles - Its a good thing that we have a AdvanceLifeSupport personel (James). 
*
*Many a LS heart has skipped a few beats for sure.*


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 04/30/2009 8:44 AM


*James - Your keeping it a Secret since I get an "not logged in" screen.*

*Charles - Its a good thing that we have a AdvanceLifeSupport personel (James). 
*
*Many a LS heart has skipped a few beats for sure.*


It was one of Mike's shots, so I don't have direct access to it. I thought the single photo link would work, but I guess not.

As for the Advanced Life Support, remember the phrase "Be still my beating heart" isn't meant literally.







I'd rather not have to work on my days off.








I'm having too much fun playing with fire instead.


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Any video?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ETSRRCo on 05/01/2009 10:56 AM
Any video?

I shot some video, hopefully I'll have a bit of time to post it up on YouTube this weekend.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the video clips of Paul Huntington's latest masterpiece in action...





The 27-car train consisted of MDC hoppers and boxcars (including my bashed scale-length 40 and 50-foot cars), all fitted with metal wheels, and an Accucraft brass caboose. Most of the hoppers are also weighted to a couple pounds each, making this a very heavy train, resulting in some really nice stack talk. I have a few still shots to post as well, hopefully soon...


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

A few shots of the Pennsy 2-10-4 in action...









































































Jim Curry fires up his Boston & Albany 4-6-6T commuter tank engine, also a Paul Huntington creation.










Mike Wells' Aster King George V










Andy Brauer's Aster Allegheny










Paul Huntington's scratchbuilt Hiawatha Atlantic


----------

